# Pillow moss trimming?



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

So I have some pillow moss that's grown kinda tall. I was thinking about trimming it a bit and spreading the clippings around the viv. Would this be a good idea? Or would it kill the moss?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

hypostatic said:


> So I have some pillow moss that's grown kinda tall. I was thinking about trimming it a bit and spreading the clippings around the viv. Would this be a good idea? Or would it kill the moss?


Probably be ok, but I'd follow the "don't prune more then 50%" guideline for plants (or was it 25%... I forget). Anyways moss growing tall like that can be a sign it would like some more light.


----------



## mollbern (Feb 10, 2013)

I've never grown pillow moss. And I've never heard of it growing upward like that - I'll echo the lighting comment, usually higher-light will stimulate more compact growth. Pictures? 

Usually when replanting moss (sheet, sphagnum, java), I'll divide bigger clumps into smaller clumps - they seem to send out new growth and spread more quickly when their roots are kept intact vs. when I just take clippings from the tips of shoots and re-distribute them on the substrate.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmmm ok I'll post some pictures a little later today. I tried to take some now but there's too much glare in the room


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

hypostatic said:


> So I have some pillow moss that's grown kinda tall. I was thinking about trimming it a bit and spreading the clippings around the viv. Would this be a good idea? Or would it kill the moss?


Usually I do as you say with java moss or taiwan moss in my vivs. It works well for me!


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

if you have to trim I don't think its pillow moss. the moss grows in mounds.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmmm well for reference it's NE Herp's pillow moss:


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok here are some pics:














































I don't know if you can see it in the pics but it's actually overtaken (or eaten, as I tell myself) some columnea.

Also, in one of the pics you can see how some spores have found their way down the side of the substrate, and some moss is growing.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Alright, now that the pics are up, any suggestions?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

No one's got any ideas? lol


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

Pillow moss will grow upwards. It does in every single one of my vivs. It will grow towards the light much like other mosses. I haven't had to trim mine necessarily, but it is decently tall. Contrary to what many are saying, I have had mine under high light output and it still grows upward for me (ok, most of it at least). I have had success but only partial success with regular sphagnum and a few other sheet mosses. Sometimes it will revive and other times the clipping will turn brown. Ultimately it is up to you. My suggestion would be to cut some and see if it takes up, then do the rest. The "parent" moss so to speak won't die though so no worries about that.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Alexmenke92 said:


> The "parent" moss so to speak won't die though so no worries about that.


Oh ok, this is more what I was worried about, so thats good to know


----------



## Athena (Mar 20, 2013)

How about... experiment time! 

The scientist in me would want to do three treatments: 1/4 trimmed, just like you said, aka "buzz cut", 1/4 squished down - which is how other moss species I've kept were "tamed", and 1/2 left alone as control/insurance.

But that's just me


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

^ never a bad idea to experiment 


Sent from my RM-893_nam_tmous_201 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjinri (Mar 27, 2014)

hypostatic said:


> Ok here are some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm no bryologist but that looks like star moss to me (Tortula sp.). That stuff, given proper conditions can indeed overtake spaces and grow to be pretty tall. There are other types of pillow mosses that stay more compact though. 
I went for some super compact sphag that gets smexy colors in high light.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmmm i did a google search and it does look pretty similar to look similar to some star mosses on google images:










I think I'm going to just try giving it a haircut. I'll post my results once I have


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

It looks healthy to me, it would probably be fine to trim it back some, but the trimmed parts will probably be ugly for a while while it grows back. I'd try not to take it all the way back to the brown parts, which means probably not much off the top.


----------

